# IBS or intestinal lymphoma?



## bpadilla49 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok - here's my story:

In the beginning of October I suddenly experienced the onset of diarrhea. VERY unusual for me, as I am normally constipated (go about once a day, but my movements are pebble like. Not one, solid movement).

The diarrhea lasted 4 weeks and was accompanied by a loss of appetite (probably because I was depressed because I convinced myself that I was dying of colon cancer) and I lost about 12lbs due to not eating.

I saw my doc during this time and had stool cultures, CBCs, metabolic panels, abdominal xray, chest xray, and colonoscopy. All tests were normal.

Doc thought I was suffering from anxiety/depression (which I am), so he put me on amitriptyline 10mg.

After a week of being on it, my appetite came back and stools returned to normal (once a day, pebble like).

Well what I'm worried about now is if the amitriptyline is possibly masking symptoms of intestinal lymphoma. I didn't have any pain when I had the diarrhea, which I've heard is usually there in IBS.

Amitriptyline hasn't helped with my anxiety/depression, but it did bring back my appetite and normal stools. I've also put back on another 3-4lbs.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well usually they cause other symptoms not seen in IBS and would likely show up in some of the blood work and most of them unlikely to be masked by a low dose antidepressant.

While most commonly used for IBS pain it does tend to slow the gut down so could lessen diarrhea as well.

If they do more tests to rule that out will you find something else to be convinced you are dying from? That kind of worrying can be very depressing and is going to make it harder to control anything or get better. Have you talked to anyone about the worrying?


----------



## bpadilla49 (Oct 19, 2013)

I do have pretty bad health anxiety/hypochondria. I recently started seeing a therapist, but have only met with her once. So I'm getting help in that aspect. I am depressed from this way of thinking, and have talked to my doctor about it, hence the amitriptyline. I've got two small children at home and the thought that this could be something more serious terrifies me.


----------

